# Men's Fashion: Search for the Essential Cool Pt. 3: The Desert Boot



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

My favorite footwear, and one of the most essential shoes extant, is the desert boot. Basically a chukka with crepe soles, the desert boot features a very simple two-piece construction with a loose ankle-high top and four lace eyelets with leather or cord laces. This is one shoe design where form follows function... and it works. 

Desert boots are descendants of the South African veldskoen...which became a popular footwear item in Southern Africa due to their robust and simple design. Often being bought by soldiers for use in the various bush wars of the region...










From Wikipedia:



> "A variant of the Chukka boot is the desert boot, but these always have suede uppers and crepe rubber soles. Desert boots were popularized in the 1950s by UK shoe company C. & J. Clark.
> 
> Desert boots were officially introduced to the world with the debut of the Clarks' Desert Boot at the 1949 Chicago Shoe Fair. After feature coverage in Esquire magazine, their popularity took off. According to Clarks, inspiration came from "the crepe-soled, rough suede boots made in Cairo’s Khan elKhalili bazaar for British Eighth Army officers."
> 
> ...




















I have two pairs of desert boots, both by Clarks. One traditional beige suede with red crepe soles and one pair of brown suedes with brown rubber soles. I love desert boots because they go with just about anything: jeans, chinos, khakis, and even dress pants if they are a dark color. You can wear them with a nice blazer or sports jacket and trousers, or skinny jeans and a t-shirt. Just leave them home if you are going formal...they don't work with a suit or tux.

You can't lose with desert boots. Just about every shoe maker offers their own version. They are versatile, affordable and stylish. Oh...and damn comfortable too.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Bandit, 

Please tell me, you don't wear those boots with a Guayabera?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> Bandit,
> 
> Please tell me, you don't wear those boots with a Guayabera?


No. I don't.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Whew...


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

These are not my mainstays but I have two pair--the light grey suede Cole Haans and the dark, rustic leather with burnished toes. I wear lots of leather soles but when the weather is crappy, these crepe soles are great.

I usually dress with contrast in mind so I have a dark (espresso/bourbon/black) and light (saddle/grey/wheat) version for each type of shoe. Slip on loafers, sperrys, ankle high boots, exotic skins, oxfords..always two tone choices. Usually, if the shirt is dark, so are the shoes with light pants. If a blazer is involved, it contrasts with the pants and matches the tone of the shoes.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cre8ify said:


> These are not my mainstays but I have two pair--the light grey suede Cole Haans and the dark, rustic leather with burnished toes. I wear lots of leather soles but when the weather is crappy, these crepe soles are great.
> 
> I usually dress with contrast in mind so I have a dark (espresso/bourbon/black) and light (saddle/grey/wheat) version for each type of shoe. Slip on loafers, sperrys, ankle high boots, exotic skins, oxfords..always two tone choices. Usually, if the shirt is dark, so are the shoes with light pants. If a blazer is involved, it contrasts with the pants and matches the tone of the shoes.


Excellent input. Thank you for those suggestions. It takes a brave man two wear two-tones. I doff my chapeau to you.


----------

